# Connexion NAS Synology DS920 + sur Mac Mini Late 2014 en Ethernet



## Pat1763 (16 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous!   

J'ai acquis récemment un NAS Synology DS920+ que j'utilise notamment avec 2 Macs Mini, dont le principal (utilisation la plus fréquente) est un Late 2014.

Les choses se passent plutôt bien (compte tenu que je ne suis qu'un Newbie en la matière...) sauf des déconnexions intempestives du Mini. Souvent brèves, mais quand je télécharge un fichier sur le NAS cela interrompt le processus... Egalement quand je dois transférer un fichier du NAS au Mini (ou vice versa) cela peut se faire très vite comme prendre un temps anormalement long.

En farfouillant sur le net, je me suis rendu compte que l'on pouvait connecter les deux en Ethernet, ce qui devrait apporter un débit plus important, mais aussi j'espère une plus grande stabilité. J'ai essayé de me conformer au maximum sur les instructions, en déclarant sur le NAS comme sur le Mini des adresses auto-assignées qui devraient être compatibles :







Sauf que ça ne marche pas. L'état sur le Mini reste désespérément en jaune, et rien ne semble changer dans le dialogue entre les deux.

Avez-vous une idée de ce que j'ai oublié? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## maxou56 (16 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> je me suis rendu compte que l'on pouvait connecter les deux en Ethernet, ce qui devrait apporter un débit plus important, mais aussi j'espère une plus grande stabilité.


Bonjour,
Par rapport au 2 branchés en ethernet sur un switch ou box internet Gigabit et que l’ethernet est en premier dans l’ordre des connexions sur le Mac. Non pas d’avantage (Ou quelques Mo/s si tu mets les 2 en mtu 9000 par exemple, mais des inconvénients)



Pat1763 a dit:


> Sauf que ça ne marche pas. L'état sur le Mini reste désespérément en jaune,


En jaune c’est normal car le port ne permet pas l’accés à internet, et qu’il n’y a pas de serveur dns, passerelle.
(le NAS à aussi un serveur DHCP, par exemple le configurer pour le LAN2 puis mettre le Mac et le NAS en DHCP comme ça la connexion sera en vert)
Mais ça doit fonctionner en local par exemple, Finder > se connecter au serveur > smb://169.254.154.13
Attention si tu utilises « bonjour » ou 192.168.x.x c’est le wifi qui sera utilisé.


Maus la solution la plus propre c’est de connecter les 2 sur le même réseau en ethernet et par exemple dans le pare-feu du NAS bloquer l’IP wifi (il faudra des baux dhcp statiques) du Mac, pour forcer la connexion en ethernet entre les 2.


----------



## edenpulse (16 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'ai acquis récemment un NAS Synology DS920+ que j'utilise notamment avec 2 Macs Mini, dont le principal (utilisation la plus fréquente) est un Late 2014.
> 
> ...


Le NAS n'est pas censé être connecté directement à ton Mac mini, mais a ton routeur...


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Août 2021)

dans la configuration où le NAS est relié seulement à ta box (ou ton routeur), comment y accèdes tu pour prendre des fichier dessus depuis tes Mac Mini ?

personnellement j'utilise le ftp (filezilla est gratuit et efficace) et ça marche plutôt bien. je tourne autour de 50/60Mo/s en transfert.
sans aucun coupure.

essaie les branchements les plus simple. c'est souvent le plus efficace 

bon courage


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Août 2021)

Salut,
J’ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre le fait de passer par des adresses auto-assignées pour faire communiquer deux machines…

Supposons que la Box soit sur un réseau 192.168.1.x masque 255.255.255.0
Le plus simple, c’est de laisser les Macs Mini en configuration DHCP auto. La box leur attribuera alors des adresses IP sur sa plage DHCP (supposons 192.168.1.10 à 192.168.1.50)

L’idéal est de configurer les interfaces ethernet du NAS en IP fixes (use DHCP: No), mais hors plages DHCP.
Par exemple:
192.168.1.51 Masque:255.255.255.0, DNS: 192.168.1.1 (si c’est l’adresse Lan de la box) routeur: 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.52 Masque:255.255.255.0, DNS: 192.168.1.1 (si c’est l’adresse Lan de la box) routeur: 192.168.1.1

Après, bien sûr, comme l’ont dit maxou et edenpulse, il faut que les matériels soient connectés en ethernet sur un switch ou sur la box.


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Août 2021)

personnellement je mets des baux DHCP permanents sur ma box (routeur).

tous mes appareils ont donc des adresses IP fixes, mais je le fais sur le routeur.
ça se fait en 1 clic de souris


----------



## Pat1763 (17 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous! Merci pour vos réponses... Désolé si je ne comprends pas tout...

Pour que ce soit plus clair, j'ai fait un schéma rapide des appareils connectés dans la pièce.





Le réseau internet provient d'un TP-Link TL-WPAS8631P CPL Wifi AV 1300. J'ai du installer des CPL un peu partout chez moi, les murs étant particulièrement épais (demeure datant de 1912 sauf erreur de ma part). Le Wifi est connecté sur le TP-Link, et une connexion LAN est branchée pour le NAS. Le NAS est connecté en LAN du TP-Link, et avec le Mini principal. Toutes les autres connexions sont en Wifi, y compris le deuxième Mini (difficile à connecter en LAN) et le PC de travail (télétravail à 100% pour le moment). Les connexions LAN sont indiquées en rouge, la connexion USB en vert.

C'est pour suppléer une connexion un peu instable en WIfi du Mac principal avec le NAS que j'ai essayé de créer une seconde connexion en LAN.

J'espère que ma configuration est ainsi plus claire, désolé si je vous ai embrouillé dans mes explications initiales. 

Pour répondre à vos remarques et questions, dans la mesure où je les comprends...


----------



## Pat1763 (17 Août 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> En jaune c’est normal car le port ne permet pas l’accés à internet, et qu’il n’y a pas de serveur dns, passerelle.
> (le NAS à aussi un serveur DHCP, par exemple le configurer pour le LAN2 puis mettre le Mac et le NAS en DHCP comme ça la connexion sera en vert)
> Mais ça doit fonctionner en local par exemple, Finder > se connecter au serveur > smb://169.254.154.13
> Attention si tu utilises « bonjour » ou 192.168.x.x c’est le wifi qui sera utilisé.
> ...


Merci pour l'information sur le jaune. J'ai essayé de me connecter au serveur à partir du finder sans succès.

Le schéma montre que je ne peux faire que du filaire, car j'ai trop d'appareils qui sont en Wifi... D'où ma recherche d'une solution hybride.


----------



## Pat1763 (17 Août 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Le NAS n'est pas censé être connecté directement à ton Mac mini, mais a ton routeur...



Oui je sais, et c'est le cas. Je cherche simplement une solution pour fiabiliser la connexion. Compte tenu du schéma, est-ce que tu as une autre solution à proposer, qui permettrait peut-être de simplifier les choses?


----------



## Pat1763 (17 Août 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> dans la configuration où le NAS est relié seulement à ta box (ou ton routeur), comment y accèdes tu pour prendre des fichier dessus depuis tes Mac Mini ?
> 
> personnellement j'utilise le ftp (filezilla est gratuit et efficace) et ça marche plutôt bien. je tourne autour de 50/60Mo/s en transfert.
> sans aucun coupure.
> ...


J'y accède par le finder, tout simplement; comme si c'était un disque dur externe en quelque sorte...

A noter que cette instabilité crée d'autres problèmes qui se manifestent même sans recourir à Finder: j'ai réglé les sauvegardes Time Machine sur le NAS; et les mêmes causes créant les mêmes effets, quelquefois la sauvegarde s'interrompt du fait de la perte momentanée de connexion...


----------



## Pat1763 (17 Août 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Salut,
> J’ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre le fait de passer par des adresses auto-assignées pour faire communiquer deux machines…
> 
> Supposons que la Box soit sur un réseau 192.168.1.x masque 255.255.255.0
> ...



C'est le cas, il y a bien une connexion en DHCP automatique. C'est l'instabilité de cette connexion qui me pousse à chercher un palliatif.


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Août 2021)

et pourquoi tu n'essaies pas de brancher ton NAS directement en Ethernet sur le routeur ?

ça permettrait de savoir si ça peut venir du WIFI


----------



## edenpulse (17 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Oui je sais, et c'est le cas. Je cherche simplement une solution pour fiabiliser la connexion. Compte tenu du schéma, est-ce que tu as une autre solution à proposer, qui permettrait peut-être de simplifier les choses?


Peut-être simplement ton routeur opérateur est fautif. Ce qui est fortement possible si c'est une box classique opérateur comme orange ou SFR.


----------



## maxou56 (17 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> J'ai essayé de me connecter au serveur à partir du finder sans succès.


Si le pare-feu du NAS est correctement configuré, c'est normale. les 169.254.xxx.xxx ne sont pas autorisés.

Mais sur ton schéma pourquoi ne pas mettre un switch basique gigabit entre le CPL, Mac mini et le NAS?
Ou si la prise CPL possède plusieurs prises Ethernet Gigabit comme sur la Photo.
En bloquant l'IP wifi du Mac dans le pare-feu du NAS (soit totalement, soit juste pour bonjour, afp, smb).
L'avantage, le Mac ce connectera prioritairement à internet et sur le réseau local en Ethernet (et CPL) si celui est en premier.

Sinon si tu souhaites connecter en direct les 2, oui c'est possible, mettre par exemple le NAS en 192.168.3.1 (255.255.255.0) et Mac en 192.168.3.2 (masque 255.225.225.0 et configurer le DNS et passerelle en 192.168.3.1, l'Ethernet n'aura pas besoin d'être en premier). Et ce connecterait via le Finder, soit via le navigateur avec l'IP 192.168.3.1
Par le Finder soi smb://IP soit afp://IP suivant ce que tu as configuré...


> j'ai réglé les sauvegardes Time Machine sur le NAS


Pareil pour Time Machine dans cette configuration, il faudra supprimer la, les tâches, et sans réutiliser bonjour. Il faudra d'abord ce connecter dans le Finder manuellement via l'IP 192.168.3.1 monter les dossier partagé "Time Machine" puis aller dans Time Machine et ce reconnecter à la tache via le dossier "192.168.3.1" qui sera apparu et pas "xxxx.local". Sinon via bonjour ça risque d'utiliser le Wifi.


----------



## Pat1763 (17 Août 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> et pourquoi tu n'essaies pas de brancher ton NAS directement en Ethernet sur le routeur ?
> 
> ça permettrait de savoir si ça peut venir du WIFI


Le routeur est en l'occurence la LiveBox d'Orange, qui est dans une autre pièce un peu éloignée. Je ne peux donc pas le brancher en filaire.


----------



## Pat1763 (17 Août 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Peut-être simplement ton routeur opérateur est fautif. Ce qui est fortement possible si c'est une box classique opérateur comme orange ou SFR.



On a peut-être une piste effectivement... Mais la LiveBox 4 est-elle vraiment en cause, sachant qu'à part alimenter le salon où elle est installée en WiFi, elle ne fait pas grand chose sauf pour la connexion LAN sur l'émetteur du CPL?


----------



## maxou56 (17 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> On a peut-être une piste effectivement...


Tout est possible.
Mais si c'est Mac/PC > wifi > Livebox > CPL > NAS.
Le fait que ça soit instable n'est pas forcément anormal suivant la qualité du réseau électrique, des débits wifi, CPL...


----------



## Pat1763 (17 Août 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Si le pare-feu du NAS est correctement configuré, c'est normale. les 169.254.xxx.xxx ne sont pas autorisés.



OK, merci! 


maxou56 a dit:


> Mais sur ton schéma pourquoi ne pas mettre un switch basique gigabit entre le CPL, Mac mini et le NAS?
> Ou si la prise CPL possède plusieurs prises Ethernet Gigabit comme sur la Photo.



C'est ce que j'avais fait initialement (brancher directement le LAN du Mini sur le CPL), mais je n'avais pas l'impression que c'était actif... Je me suis même demandé à un moment si le CPL ne fonctionnait pas en LAN ou en WiFi, mais pas les deux à la fois...



maxou56 a dit:


> En bloquant l'IP wifi du Mac dans le pare-feu du NAS (soit totalement, soit juste pour bonjour, afp, smb).
> L'avantage, le Mac ce connectera prioritairement à internet et sur le réseau local en Ethernet (et CPL) si celui est en premier.
> 
> Sinon si tu souhaites connecter en direct les 2, oui c'est possible, mettre par exemple le NAS en 192.168.3.1 (255.255.255.0) et Mac en 192.168.3.2 (masque 255.225.225.0 et configurer le DNS et passerelle en 192.168.3.1, l'Ethernet n'aura pas besoin d'être en premier). Et ce connecterait via le Finder, soit via le navigateur avec l'IP 192.168.3.1
> Par le Finder soi smb://IP soit afp://IP suivant ce que tu as configuré...



Là ça dépasse (largement) mes compétences... 

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles le DNS et la passerelle? A quel endroit ça se configure?



maxou56 a dit:


> Pareil pour Time Machine dans cette configuration, il faudra supprimer la, les tâches, et sans réutiliser bonjour. Il faudra d'abord ce connecter dans le Finder manuellement via l'IP 192.168.3.1 monter les dossier partagé "Time Machine" puis aller dans Time Machine et ce reconnecter à la tache via le dossier "192.168.3.1" qui sera apparu et pas "xxxx.local". Sinon via bonjour ça risque d'utiliser le Wifi.
> Voir la pièce jointe 235345


Je pense que je saisis, mais il faut régler l'autre problème d'abord.

Comment s'assurer que "Bonjour" n'est pas activé?


----------



## Pat1763 (17 Août 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Tout est possible.
> Mais si c'est Mac/PC > wifi > Livebox > CPL > NAS.
> Le fait que ça soit instable n'est pas forcément anormal suivant la qualité du réseau électrique, des débits wifi, CPL...



Les débits WiFi ont été mesurés quand j'ai déployé le réseau des CPL, mais pas de façon assez pro pour détecter des chûtes de connexion aléatoires. Le réseau électrique... on dira qu'il en est à sa première mouture (pas installé en 1912, mais il y a au moins 60 ans); le bureau où je suis ainsi que le tableau principal ont été rénovés il y a 2-3 ans, mais bon il y a tout le reste de la maison... Le CPL suit donc. Pour info, j'ai installé une liaison 32 ampères dans le garage (ce qui a amené à rénover aussi l'électricité de la cuisine et du garage) pour la recharge de mon VE. Lorsque je regarde les caractéristiques du réseau sur le chargeur, ça bouge pas mal (notamment pour le voltage et l'ampérage)...


----------



## maxou56 (17 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Comment s'assurer que "Bonjour" n'est pas activé?


Il faut mieux le laisser activé sur le NAS.



Pat1763 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'avais fait initialement (brancher directement le LAN du Mini sur le CPL), mais je n'avais pas l'impression que c'était actif...


C'est simple de vérifier, si la connexion reçois bien une IP de la livebox, quelle est bien en verte.
Après comme dit plus haut, il faut mettre la connexion ethernet en premier et idéalement bloquer l'IP du wifi sur le NAS pour être sur d'utiliser l'ethernet, ou ne pas ce connecter en wifi en même temps que l'ethernet.

Comme ça tous est automatique, pas besoin de ce prendre la tête.


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Le routeur est en l'occurence la LiveBox d'Orange, qui est dans une autre pièce un peu éloignée. Je ne peux donc pas le brancher en filaire.


et ? je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas le brancher en filaire en le plaçant juste à coté de ta box ?
au moins pour un essai.
ça serait quand même la configuration la plus simple et ça pourrait éliminer de potentiel pb de WIFI mais bon ...


----------



## ericse (17 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Pour que ce soit plus clair, j'ai fait un schéma rapide des appareils connectés dans la pièce.


Bonjour,
Ce qui me semble poser problème (pour un débutant en réseau), c'est que tu essayes de connecter certains de tes appareils plusieurs fois (en WiFi plus en Ethernet). C'est très compliqué à régler et ne t'apportera pas d'avantage, au contraire.
Donc choisit : Ethernet ou WiFi, eventuellement en alternance, mais pas en même temps


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous!  

Après quelques jours en déplacement (désolé de mon silence), je me suis attaqué à nouveau au problème en tenant compte de vos dernières remarques.

Première chose, j'ai simplifié les connexions : le Mac Mini principal uniquement relié au réseau en ethernet (suppression de la WiFi), suppression de la connexion ethernet directe au NAS.

J'ai ensuite déplacé le NAS, pour le connecter en direct sur la LiveBox 4 en ethernet. Il a fallu que je m'y reprenne à deux fois pour que ça marche, mais bon une fois encore je ne suis pas un expert, loin de là.

Le résultat est le suivant (pour le moment):

Pas de coupure dans la connexion au NAS. Pour le moment, 18 heures de passées seulement, mais qui comprend aussi une nuit; et c'est souvent la nuit que ça coupe. A voir sur la durée, il faudrait plusieurs jours je pense pour valider cet essai. A chaque fois que j'ouvre le NAS dans le finder, il est systématiquement reconnu (sur le deuxième Mac c'était aléatoire) même s'il faut un petit délai (quelques secondes) pour qu'il soit affiché dans les volumes du Finder, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant quand il était reconnu.
Dégradation sensible des performances. J'ai essayé plusieurs opérations, qui prennent plus de temps qu'avant: une sauvegarde de mon deuxième Mini (qui a toujours été en WiFi) prend des heures alors que Time Machine a été paramétré depuis belle lurette (il ne s'agit donc pas d'une première sauvegarde). J'ai constaté que je dispose d'un "tuyau" de 3,2 Mo/s en moyenne sur lequel se répartissent toutes les opérations: si je copie des fichiers en même temps que je télécharge, la bande passante est partagée; auparavant cela se faisait de façon indépendante. La copie de fichiers lourds prend plus de temps (en moyenne je dirai 10 à 15 fois plus long).
J'ai essayé de voir si tout allait bien sur le réseau. J'ai téléchargé "Ma LiveBox" et tout semble OK (bandes 2,4 et 5 Ghz activées pour la WiFI) excepté le fait que mon Mini principal est reconnu comme étant relié en Wifi (alors qu'il est éteint depuis que je me suis mis en Ethernet) et est censé être un iPad:

Vu côté Mac :







vu côté Orange (My LiveBox):






Je ne sais pas si cela a une importance quelconque... Après tout, la connexion se fait bien (contrat fibre à 1 Gbit/s, mesuré sur mon Mini principal):






Je continue donc l'essai sur plusieurs jours pour voir s'il y a déconnexion ou pas. Mais quoiqu'il en ressorte, il me semble clair qu'il y a du travail à faire pour optimiser l'ensemble...


----------



## edenpulse (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> c'est souvent la nuit que ça coupe.


Orange redémarre les Livebox la nuit. Donc c'est plutôt normal.


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Orange redémarre les Livebox la nuit. Donc c'est plutôt normal.


Merci Eden, et comment faire pour éviter que ça coupe la connexion sur le NAS?


----------



## edenpulse (26 Août 2021)

Ben tu peux pas. Si la Livebox redémarre, ça coupe toutes les connexions et les rallume.


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Août 2021)

vos câbles ethernet sont de quelles catégories ?

sinon si vous ne voulez pas avoir de pb quand la LB coupe, il vous faut un routeur externe qui distribuera les adresses IP à chaque machine, et même sans internet, il y aura du réseau.

mais là, sur votre dernière capture, en ethernet, ca me parait faible comme débit, non ?


----------



## edenpulse (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Après tout, la connexion se fait bien (contrat fibre à 1 Gbit/s, mesuré sur mon Mini principal)


Avoir 28mega (un peu mieux que l'ADSL hein...) alors que tu devrais avoir 980mega, oui c'est pas du tout normal. C'est ultra faible. 
Speedtest mesure par contre les performances vers internet. Là c'est vers le NAS (donc local) que le débit est a mesurer.


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> vos câbles ethernet sont de quelles catégories ?



Catégorie 5e pour le Mini et pour le NAS.


love_leeloo a dit:


> sinon si vous ne voulez pas avoir de pb quand la LB coupe, il vous faut un routeur externe qui distribuera les adresses IP à chaque machine, et même sans internet, il y aura du réseau.



Est-ce que tu aurais un modèle à recommander? Si c'est le cas, je peux remettre le NAS à sa place d'origine, ou ça marchait moins mal.



love_leeloo a dit:


> mais là, sur votre dernière capture, en ethernet, ca me parait faible comme débit, non ?



Je ne sais pas trop. Je vis dans une ville moyenne, avec un accès qui n'est pas toujours simple. La fibre est ceci étant une vraie amélioration par rapport à l'ADSL. Ca reste un peu meilleur en Ethernet qu'en WiFi:






(L'adresse WiFi est 192.168.1.19 donc devrait se connecter avant l'Ethernet qui est en 35).

Qu'est-ce que je devrais avoir comme valeurs selon toi?


----------



## edenpulse (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> (L'adresse WiFi est 192.168.1.19 donc devrait se connecter avant l'Ethernet qui est en 35).


ça ne fonctionne pas comme ça. C'est pas parce qu'un iP à un chiffre plus bas, qu'elle se connecte "avant'.



Pat1763 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je devrais avoir comme valeurs selon toi?


*Download*: plutôt vers les 900 et plus pour commencer.


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> La fibre est ceci étant une vraie amélioration par rapport à l'ADSL.


Tu as bien un problème quelque part, chez Orange à minima tu devrais avoir 300 Mbps en Download. Avec *nperf* quel est le résultat ?


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Avoir 28mega (un peu mieux que l'ADSL hein...) alors que tu devrais avoir 980mega, oui c'est pas du tout normal. C'est ultra faible.
> Speedtest mesure par contre les performances vers internet. Là c'est vers le NAS (donc local) que le débit est a mesurer.



Merci, je vais voir avec le support technique d'Orange. J'avais indiqué la vitesse de connexion surtout parce que Ma Livebox renseignait mal les données (erreur sur le type de connexion et sur la nature de l'appareil).

Comment mesurer le débit vers le NAS? Je pense que le statut ci-dessous est plus théorique que réel, non?


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as bien un problème quelque part, chez Orange à minima tu devrais avoir 300 Mbps en Download. Avec *nperf* quel est le résultat ?



A peu près pareil, sauf que la latence (que je suppose être la même chose que le ping) est nettement plus élevée.


----------



## edenpulse (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Comment mesurer le débit vers le NAS? Je pense que le statut ci-dessous est plus théorique que réel, non?


Le statut indique la vitesse de négociation entre la livebox et ton NAS. 1gbit, normal. 
C'est effectivement le débit maximal possible (qui ne sera jamais atteinds, parce qu'il y a derrière des disques à plateau, bien plus lents)

Pour mesurer la vitesse d'écriture vers ton NAS, tu peux utiliser un logiciel comme BlackMagic Disk SpeedTest et choisir comme volume de destination un dossier de ton NAS. En théorie si tout va bien, tu devrais avoir quelque chose comme du 110-130mbps


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Pour mesurer la vitesse d'écriture vers ton NAS, tu peux utiliser un logiciel comme BlackMagic Disk SpeedTest et choisir comme volume de destination un dossier de ton NAS. En théorie si tout va bien, tu devrais avoir quelque chose comme du 110-130mbps



J'en suis très loin, et ça confirme le "tuyau" de 3,2 MO/S dont je parlais précédemment...


----------



## daffyb (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> J'en suis très loin, et ça confirme le "tuyau" de 3,2 MO/S dont je parlais précédemment...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 236491


Tu pourrais nous refaire un schéma de ton installation ?


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Août 2021)

Entre mon Mac et mon Nas je suis à 50Mo/s


----------



## maxou56 (26 Août 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> C'est effectivement le débit maximal possible (qui ne sera jamais atteinds, parce qu'il y a derrière des disques à plateau, bien plus lents)


Bonjour,
La plupart des disques dur dépasse le 1Gbit/s (surtout les 3.5")
Le max que j'ai mesuré avec un 3.5" (ironwoolf pro 8TB) c'est 280Mo/s. (donc porche des 3Gbit/s)



edenpulse a dit:


> En théorie si tout va bien, tu devrais avoir quelque chose comme du 110-130mbps


Plutôt proche de 100Mo/s (Max plutôt 120Mo/s en gigabit et encore avec un MTU de 9000)




Pat1763 a dit:


> Première chose, j'ai simplifié les connexions : le Mac Mini principal uniquement relié au réseau en ethernet


Directement sur la Box ou via le CPL?
Si c'est à travers le CPL 30-40Mbit/s soit 3-4Mo/s, c'est faible mais pas forcément anomale.

Pareil pour les Speedtest internet, c'est directement connecté à la box ou via le CPL?



> Entre mon Mac et mon Nas je suis à 50Mo/s


@love_leeloo
Moi plutôt 800-900Mo/s


----------



## edenpulse (26 Août 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Plutôt proche de 100Mo/s (Max en plutôt 120Mo/s en gigabit et avec encore avec un MTU de 9000)


Oui pardon, c'était en Mo/s que je pensais, je me suis trompé  


maxou56 a dit:


> Si c'est à travers le CPL 30-40Mbit/s soit 3-4Mo/s, c'est faible mais pas forcément anomale.


Exact, ça pourrait complètement être ça.


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous refaire un schéma de ton installation ?



Avant le repositionnement du NAS c'était ainsi :





Par rapport au schéma d'origine j'ai enlevé la Wifi sur mon Mac principal, et l'ai relié uniquement en Ethernet (rouge) au réseau. Le répéteur CPL est aussi connecté en Ethernet au NAS en Ethernet.

Pour les besoins de l'essai, le NAS est relié par Ethernet directement à la LiveBox donc n'est plus dans la même pièce. La liaison entre le NAS et le Mac se fait donc comme suit :

NAS > Ethernet > LiveBox 4 > Ethernet > émetteur CPL (TP-Link TL-WPA8630P Kit AV1200) > réseau électrique > répéteur CPL (TP-Link TL-WPA8630P Kit AV1200) > Ethernet > Mac Mini 2014
​


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Entre mon Mac et mon Nas je suis à 50Mo/s


Il y a un gouffre... Tu parlais de routeur précédemment, as-tu un modèle à me suggérer?


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Directement sur la Box ou via le CPL?
> Si c'est à travers le CPL 30-40Mbit/s soit 3-4Mo/s, c'est faible mais pas forcément anomale.
> 
> Pareil pour les Speedtest internet, c'est directement connecté à la box ou via le CPL?



Dans les deux cas par le CPL. Mais ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'en faisant le test sur mon iPad, aussi connecté en WiFi par le CPL, je monte à 380 MBPS en descente...


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> @love_leeloo
> Moi plutôt 800-900Mo/s
> Voir la pièce jointe 236505



La je suis scotché... Je viens de changer le SSD de mon Mini (installation d'un SSD Carte 480GB Transcend JetDrive 820) et je suis bien en-deçà:







Qu'est-ce que tu as comme disques dans ton NAS?


----------



## maxou56 (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Dans les deux cas par le CPL.


Oui donc c'est sans doute le CPL qui limite. (1200Mbit/s dans une installation top (câbles rigide mono brin, prise et disjoncteur non visées...) tu aurais max env 60Mo/s mais de ce que j'ai compris tu as une veille installation donc pas forcément idéale pour le CPL)



Pat1763 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu as comme disques dans ton NAS?


Réseau 10Gbit/s, NAS DS1621+ avec RAID de 5*4TB (WD red + Seagate Ironwolf) + Raid 1 de 1To de cache SSD NMVe.


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Août 2021)

je fais avec ma box Sosh une livebox 3
donc déjà je suis limité au gigabit, ensuite mon NAS est vieux, un Qnap Fanles HS210, je pense que je suis limité par la carte contrôleur.

mais pour MON usage ça me suffit amplement.


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

Pour info, j'ai eu le support d'Orange. Ils vont m'envoyer une LiveBox 5. Ceci après que la LiveBox 4 ait été remise à zéro sans changement...

Je vais aussi voir pour prendre un routeur.


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Août 2021)

avant de prendre un routeur, regarde déjà comment ça se passe avec ta LB5


----------



## ericse (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Je vais aussi voir pour prendre un routeur.


Bonjour,
Plutôt qu'un routeur, prend un Kit Mesh et met-le à la place de ton CPL, dans la plupart des cas ça fonctionne bien mieux


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Août 2021)

Le résultat de ton test nperf est catastrophique si tu as une liaison fibre.
Au delà des débits qui sont extrêmement faibles, la latence devrait être de 1 ou 2 ms pour une liaison de 400Mbps par exemple alors que tu as 72ms.
Pire, c’est la gigue (c’est elle qui montre la stabilité de ta liaison en faisant une moyenne des variations de latence). Un gigue de 30ms est significative, soit d'une liaison saturée pendant le test de débit, soit  de pertes sur le réseau dues à un mauvaise qualité de liaison. Une mauvaise qualité de liaison induit des pertes. Le récepteur (qui contrôle le séquencement des paquets) ne peut donc pas acquitter tout ce que l’émetteur lui envoie, il lui demande donc des réémissions (C’est le fonctionnement du protocole TCP)
Ça expliquerait la longueur des temps de transferts et le faible débit mesuré.

Je pense que tu devrais déplacer le Mac Mini, désactiver le wifi sur celui-ci, puis le connecter directement sur la box en ethernet (sans passer par les boîtiers CPL), et ensuite refaire un test (nperf ou speedtest).
Quelque chose me dit qu’il sera bon…
S’il est bon, c’est dans ton installation CPL que quelque chose cloche. Tes boîtiers CPL sont connectés directement sur une prise électrique?
Ils ne sont pas par hasard sur des multiprises?


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Plutôt qu'un routeur, prend un Kit Mesh et met-le à la place de ton CPL, dans la plupart des cas ça fonctionne bien mieux



J'ai choisi l'option CPL pour deux raisons: une connexion éloignée à assurer (il fallait traverser la maison et le jardin pour couvrir le garage) et des murs épais (en moyenne 50 cms, la maison a plus d'un siècle).

J'ai lu ici et là que le Mesh pouvait traverser des murs épais, mais pas toujours... Et de toute façon, je ne suis pas sûr que cela permettrait la desserte du garage.

A moins que les deux systèmes puissent co-exister? Le CPL sur l'un des ports Ethenet de la LiveBox pour le garage, le Mesh sur un autre pour couvrir le bureau qui n'est pas très éloigné de la LiveBox? Mais il y aurait un conflit de réseaux, non? Il faudrait alors en renommer un des deux je suppose...


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Je pense que tu devrais déplacer le Mac Mini, désactiver le wifi sur celui-ci, puis le connecter directement sur la box en ethernet (sans passer par les boîtiers CPL), et ensuite refaire un test (nperf ou speedtest).
> Quelque chose me dit qu’il sera bon…
> S’il est bon, c’est dans ton installation CPL que quelque chose cloche. Tes boîtiers CPL sont connectés directement sur une prise électrique?
> Ils ne sont pas par hasard sur des multiprises?


Merci pour l'explication détaillée Polo...

Je pensais aussi (en plus du reste) aller me prendre un câble Ethernet de 8 ou 10 mètres demain pour faire un test directement sur la LiveBox. Pas facile de déplacer le Mini (il faut aussi déplacer l'écran, le clavier, le Trackball... qui sont installés à demeure). Et tant qu'à faire, si je trouve un Cat 6 ou un 7, je mettrai toutes les chances de mon côté en le prenant.


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> avant de prendre un routeur, regarde déjà comment ça se passe avec ta LB5



Je peux me tromper, mais je ne suis pas sûr que le problème vienne de là...


----------



## ericse (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> J'ai choisi l'option CPL pour deux raisons: une connexion éloignée à assurer (il fallait traverser la maison et le jardin pour couvrir le garage) et des murs épais (en moyenne 50 cms, la maison a plus d'un siècle).


Chaque fois que j'ai comparé Mesh et CPL dans le même bâtiment, le Mesh l'a emporté de très loin. 
Tu peux toujours commander un Kit de 3 routeurs Mesh, tester, et renvoyer si tu n'es pas satisfait.


----------



## daffyb (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Je vais aussi voir pour prendre un routeur.


Sans vouloir être désagréable, à la vue de tes connaissances en réseau, ajouter un routeur à ton installation ne fera que la compliquer (ton installation). Le routeur des box internet est largement suffisant.
Un wifi mesh + un switch seraient probablement plus utiles. 
J'ai une maison largement centenaire avec un réseau électrique rénové, mais compliqué. Le CPL est une plaie et ça ne fonctionne pas ou très mal. Le mesh et un câble cat 6 passant dans la cave fait des miracles.


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Chaque fois que j'ai comparé Mesh et CPL dans le même bâtiment, le Mesh l'a emporté de très loin.
> Tu peux toujours commander un Kit de 3 routeurs Mesh, tester, et renvoyer si tu n'es pas satisfait.



Pour la liaison vers le garage en passant par le jardin, il y a 22 mètres à couvrir en ligne directe. Et il faut auparavant franchir quelques murs très épais car la LiveBox est du mauvais côté de la maison. Est-ce qu'un kit Mesh permettrait d'y parvenir?


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Sans vouloir être désagréable, à la vue de tes connaissances en réseau, ajouter un routeur à ton installation ne fera que la compliquer (ton installation). Le routeur des box internet est largement suffisant.



Tu n'es pas désagréable, je suis le premier à reconnaître que je ne suis pas à l'aise sur la question. 

L'addition d'un routeur était une recommendation faite plus haut pour éviter les déconnexions nocturnes du NAS en l'isolant de la LiveBox qui semble être réinitialisé toutes les nuits par Orange. 

Si tu as une meilleure idée, plus simple à mettre en oeuvre pour mes deux mains gauches (je suis un vrai gaucher), je suis preneur! 



daffyb a dit:


> Un wifi mesh + un switch seraient probablement plus utiles.



Tu as des modèles à proposer?

J'ai lu pas mal de commentaires sur le Mesh aujourd'hui, et je vois que chaque modèle est tour à tour miraculeux ou désespérant selon les cas (TP Link, Netgear, Asus...). En fait, je pense tout simplement qu'il y a des cas où ça marche, et d'autres ou ce n'est pas efficace...



daffyb a dit:


> J'ai une maison largement centenaire avec un réseau électrique rénové, mais compliqué. Le CPL est une plaie et ça ne fonctionne pas ou très mal. Le mesh et un câble cat 6 passant dans la cave fait des miracles.



N'oublie pas que la config actuelle n'est pas la config habituelle (c'est vrai que le fil commence à être long). Je me suis contenté de rebrancher le NAS sur la LiveBox pour voir si le problème des déconnexions intempestives était réglé ou non. Pour le moment c'est le cas. Je laisse encore cette nuit et je le remets demain à sa place d'origine, où les résultats sont moins catastrophiques. Si cette nuit se passe sans encombre, c'est qu'effectivement c'est le réseau CPL qui génère ces déconnexions.

Le CPL m'a amené ceci étant une amélioration d'ensemble du réseau, en me permettant de résoudre des problèmes importants de zones d'ombre. J'en parlais ici :





__





						Instabilité de la wifi sur des CPL TP Link WPA8631P
					

Bonjour à tous  :merci:  J’ai un problème de stabilité grandissant de stabilité dans le réseau WiFi installé chez moi…  A la base il y a une fibre Orange. Il y a trois CPL TP Link WPA8631 (dont un dans le garage déporté) et un répéteur non CPL TP link RE365. Le tout sur un seul et même réseau...




					forums.macg.co
				




J'ai maintenant une couverture homogène. Mais je n'ai pas résolu tous les problèmes, c'est clair.


----------



## ericse (26 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Pour la liaison vers le garage en passant par le jardin, il y a 22 mètres à couvrir en ligne directe. Et il faut auparavant franchir quelques murs très épais car la LiveBox est du mauvais côté de la maison. Est-ce qu'un kit Mesh permettrait d'y parvenir?


C'est difficile de te conseiller sans connaitre ton besoin, quels équipements utilises-tu dans ton garage ?
Je suppose que c'est un besoin différent de celui initial de performance entre le Mac et le NAS ?


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C'est difficile de te conseiller sans connaitre ton besoin, quels équipements utilises-tu dans ton garage ?



C'est pour la mise à jour du firmware de la voiture. Elle a sa propre connexion, mais comme pour un iPhone il faut une connexion WiFi pour le téléchargement des nouvelles versions de l'OS. Il y en a environ 6 par an.



ericse a dit:


> Je suppose que c'est un besoin différent de celui initial de performance entre le Mac et le NAS ?



Totalement. Le besoin de connecter le garage s'est fait au moment de l'achat de la voiture l'année dernière, alors que le NAS n'a que deux mois. Et compte tenu de la fréquence des mises à jour du véhicule, il n'y a pas besoin d'une bande passante très importante, en général le téléchargement se fait de nuit.


----------



## ericse (27 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> C'est pour la mise à jour du firmware de la voiture. Elle a sa propre connexion, mais comme pour un iPhone il faut une connexion WiFi pour le téléchargement des nouvelles versions de l'OS. Il y en a environ 6 par an.
> Totalement. Le besoin de connecter le garage s'est fait au moment de l'achat de la voiture l'année dernière, alors que le NAS n'a que deux mois. Et compte tenu de la fréquence des mises à jour du véhicule, il n'y a pas besoin d'une bande passante très importante, en général le téléchargement se fait de nuit.


Ok, ça devient plus clair  
Dans ce cas sépare les 2 problèmes et utilise la meilleure solution pour chaque :

Un Kit de 3 routeurs Mesh pour la maison
2 boitiers CPL (dont un avec WiFi sur un autre nom de réseau) pour la voiture


----------



## Pat1763 (27 Août 2021)

J'ai remis ce matin le NAS à sa place d'origine, après avoir constaté que pendant 36 heures (dont deux nuits) il n'y a pas eu la moindre coupure. La LiveBox me semble donc hors de cause, puisque le NAS était directement connecté dessus en Ethernet.

Première constatation pour le moment, le rebranchement du NAS sur la prise Ethernet du CPL a sensiblement amélioré le débit entre le Mac et le NAS :






Sans être exceptionnel, je pense que l'on est davantage dans des normes acceptables. C'est 30 fois plus rapide que dans la config précédente, et en ligne avec ce que j'avais initialement!

Reste à régler le problème des coupures intermittentes, et du trop faible débit internet sur le Mini. Je vais aller chercher un câble Ethernet de 8-10 mètres pour relier directement le Mini à une prise Ethernet de la LiveBox.

Pas de nouvelle encore d'Orange pour l'échange de la LiveBox, mais c'est un peu normal; et puis je pense que c'est maintenant moins critique vu les résultats obtenus.

Reste le point du Mesh. L'un d'entre vous a-t-il une marque / modèle à recommender? Des commentaires lus, le miracle n'est pas toujours assuré, et je voudrais mettre toutes les chances de mon côté pour minimiser le risque de dégradation des performance provenant des murs épais de la maison...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## ericse (27 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Reste le point du Mesh. L'un d'entre vous a-t-il une marque / modèle à recommender?


Les TP-Link Deco et Amazon Eero fonctionnent bien, et surement beaucoup d'autres aussi


----------



## Pat1763 (27 Août 2021)

Installation d'un câble Cat 7 entre la LiveBox 4 et le Mini, et nouveaux tests à la clé. Le résultat est sans appel bien que divergeant selon les outils :






Merci à tous pour votre aide, car désormais je sais que :

le problème de déconnexion du NAS est lié au CPL.
il fonctionne bien par ailleurs.
la connexion Orange fonctionne bien. La réception prochaine de la LiveBox 5 ne devrait rien changer.

Restent à remplacer les CPL pour la maison, tout en les conservant pour le garage.

Etes-vous d'accord sur cette analyse?


----------



## Pat1763 (27 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Les TP-Link Deco et Amazon Eero fonctionnent bien, et surement beaucoup d'autres aussi


Merci Eric, je vais voir les TP-Link, de façon à rester sur la même marque.


----------



## edenpulse (27 Août 2021)

Effectivement, ton cable semblait avoir des problèmes...


----------



## daffyb (27 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> la connexion Orange fonctionne bien. La réception prochaine de la LiveBox 5 ne devrait rien changer.


Si, elle a un WiFi plus performant...
J'ai un Mesh Linksys. Ça fonctionne, mais je ne trouve pas cela si miraculeux.


----------



## Pat1763 (27 Août 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Effectivement, ton cable semblait avoir des problèmes...


Mon câble? Non, ce n'était pas cela... J'étais en liaison par l'intermédiaire d'un CPL. J'ai simplement essayé une liaison directe sur la LiveBox. Cela a mis en exergue le problème du CPL.


----------



## Pat1763 (27 Août 2021)

J'ai finalement sélectionné le NetGear Orbi RBK 753, avec une base et deux satellites. Il semble plus performant que les TP-Link Deco dans les cas difficiles, et malheureusement aussi plus cher. Il possède également deux liaisons Ethernet sur les satellites, donc une pour le NAS et une pour le Mini dans le bureau.

Avec un peu de chance les deux satellites pourraient remplacer les trois répéteurs en CPL: un satellite pour le bureau et la chambre dessus (actuellement desservies par deux CPL), le deuxième pour la cuisine qui dessert l'arrière de la maison (construction plus récente, murs moins épais). Je garderai le CPL pour le garage, assez éloigné.

Sur cette base, j'aurai quelques questions :

Est-ce que je peux garder un seul réseau avec ces deux technos, en sachant qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir de recouvrement entre les deux? Je compte garder l'émetteur CPL sur uns des prises Ethernet de la LiveBox, et la base Orbi sur une autre des prises Ethernet de la LiveBox.
Est-ce que la base de l'Orbi peut être utilisée comme Routeur, pour assigner les IP aux différents appareils connectés comme le NAS, afin d'éviter les déconnexions intempestives avec les appareils qui sont paramétrés dessus (principalement les deux Mini, mais aussi l'iPad que je voudrais à terme pouvoir utiliser à distance)?
Merci


----------



## Pat1763 (27 Août 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Si, elle a un WiFi plus performant...
> J'ai un Mesh Linksys. Ça fonctionne, mais je ne trouve pas cela si miraculeux.



Merci Daffy, à voir lors de la réception du Mesh...


----------



## maxou56 (27 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Sans être exceptionnel


Bonjour,
100-110Mo/s avec black magic Speed Test en Ethernet Gigabit. C'est parfait  (pour gratter quelque Mo/s de +, il faut jouer sur la taille des paquets MTU (de 1500 à 9000), mais il faut que l'infrastructure soit compatible, sinon c'est contre productif)


----------



## Pat1763 (27 Août 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 100-110Mo/s avec black magic Speed Test en Ethernet Gigabit. C'est parfait  (pour gratter quelque Mo/s de +, il faut jouer sur la taille des paquets MTU (de 1500 à 9000), mais il faut que l'infrastructure soit compatible, sinon c'est contre productif)


Merci Maxou! J'avais lu plus haut que la normale se situait plutôt entre 100 et 130. Mais bon, de toute façon ça me convient ainsi!


----------



## ericse (27 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Est-ce que je peux garder un seul réseau avec ces deux technos, en sachant qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir de recouvrement entre les deux? Je compte garder l'émetteur CPL sur uns des prises Ethernet de la LiveBox, et la base Orbi sur une autre des prises Ethernet de la LiveBox.


Qu'appelles-tu "garder un seul réseau" ? 
Tu veux dire un seul WiFi, un seul DHCP, une seule plage IP ? Tout est possible si tu le veux vraiment, mais dans quel but ?



Pat1763 a dit:


> Est-ce que la base de l'Orbi peut être utilisée comme Routeur, pour assigner les IP aux différents appareils connectés comme le NAS, afin d'éviter les déconnexions intempestives avec les appareils qui sont paramétrés dessus (principalement les deux Mini, mais aussi l'iPad que je voudrais à terme pouvoir utiliser à distance)?


Oui, les deux options sont possibles, mais ça fonctionne mieux en mode routeur assignant les IP lui-même.


----------



## Pat1763 (28 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Qu'appelles-tu "garder un seul réseau" ?
> Tu veux dire un seul WiFi, un seul DHCP, une seule plage IP ? Tout est possible si tu le veux vraiment, mais dans quel but ?



Un seul nom de réseau, de façon à ce que mon iPhone puisse passer du Mesh au CPL sans avoir à changer de réseau.



ericse a dit:


> Oui, les deux options sont possibles, mais ça fonctionne mieux en mode routeur assignant les IP lui-même.



OK merci; j'avais lu que certains d'entre vous assignaient des IP fixes pour éviter toute déconnexion, mais si ça marche en fait aussi bien avec des IP dynamiques, ça me convient.

Pour info, j'ai eu une déconnexion du NAS encore ce matin...


----------



## ericse (29 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Un seul nom de réseau, de façon à ce que mon iPhone puisse passer du Mesh au CPL sans avoir à changer de réseau.


Je veux bien, mais quel intérêt ? Je croyais que le garage était trop loin de la maison pour que le WiFi aille jusque là-bas ? Dans ce cas ton téléphone saura basculer de lui-même entre les 2 réseaux.
Par contre, si tu mets le même nom de réseau entre un groupe Mesh et un répéteur non-Mesh, je crains que tout le monde ne s'y perde, mais essaye ça peut passer 



Pat1763 a dit:


> OK merci; j'avais lu que certains d'entre vous assignaient des IP fixes pour éviter toute déconnexion, mais si ça marche en fait aussi bien avec des IP dynamiques, ça me convient.


Ca n'a rien à voir, tu peux avoir des IP Fixes avec un routeur Mesh si tu veux, quel problème vois-tu ?
Et je ne vois pas le rapport entre IP fixe et déconnexion...



Pat1763 a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai eu une déconnexion du NAS encore ce matin...


...ni même de quelle déconnexion il s'agit exactement.  
Entre ton Mac en WiFi et ton NAS ? Mais vu que la plupart des Macs coupent le WiFi en passant en veille, est-ce si surprenant ?


----------



## Pat1763 (29 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Je veux bien, mais quel intérêt ? Je croyais que le garage était trop loin de la maison pour que le WiFi aille jusque là-bas ? Dans ce cas ton téléphone saura basculer de lui-même entre les 2 réseaux.
> Par contre, si tu mets le même nom de réseau entre un groupe Mesh et un répéteur non-Mesh, je crains que tout le monde ne s'y perde, mais essaye ça peut passer



Effectivement le Wifi ne va pas jusqu'au garage. Mais le téléphone lui, va au garage! 

Car le téléphone est nécessaire pour déverrouiller la voiture, déverrouiller le câble de recharge, etc... L'appli de la voiture met déjà un certain temps à "se réveiller" quand je la sollicite, je crains qu'y additionner un temps de recherche du nouveau réseau pour le téléphone rende les choses encre plus complexes.

C'est un aspect mineur de la connexion au réseau, car l'essentiel reste la mise à jour de l'OS de la voiture, mais cela peut jouer quand même.




ericse a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir, tu peux avoir des IP Fixes avec un routeur Mesh si tu veux, quel problème vois-tu ?
> Et je ne vois pas le rapport entre IP fixe et déconnexion...



J'ai relu le commentaire de Maxou, en fait il indiquait qu'il avait des IP fixes de par les baux permanents du DHCP, et non pas parce qu'il avait déclaré des IP fixes manuellement. Je pense que le point et plus clair pour moi (il y a eu beaucoup d'informations en peu de temps, et une fois encore je n'y connais pas grand chose...).



ericse a dit:


> ...ni même de quelle déconnexion il s'agit exactement.
> Entre ton Mac en WiFi et ton NAS ? Mais vu que la plupart des Macs coupent le WiFi en passant en veille, est-ce si surprenant ?



Non, le Mac est actuellement relié en Ethernet, comme le NAS. Et ils sont tous deux reliés physiquement sur la même borne CPL.


----------



## ericse (29 Août 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Effectivement le Wifi ne va pas jusqu'au garage. Mais le téléphone lui, va au garage!


J'espère qu'il va plus loin que ça de temps en temps, sinon inutile d'avoir une voiture  

Bref, ton cas sort des cas courants, il faudra que tu testes les 2 solutions (même SSID ou SSID différents) pour voir lequel marche le moins mal, je mettrais 2 différents parce que c'est plus propre mais qui sait.



Pat1763 a dit:


> Non, le Mac est actuellement relié en Ethernet, comme le NAS. Et ils sont tous deux reliés physiquement sur la même borne CPL.


Ok, ton réseau change souvent, j'avais du mal à suivre.

Donc quand tu dis :


Pat1763 a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai eu une déconnexion du NAS encore ce matin...


Il s'agit toujours d'une "_déconnexions intempestives du Mini. Souvent brèves, mais quand je télécharge un fichier sur le NAS cela interrompt le processus_" ? Si oui, ça ne peut pas être la Livebox, ni le WiFi, donc comme le boitier CPL est le seul entre le NAS et le Mini, on peut légitimement le soupçonner...


----------



## Pat1763 (30 Août 2021)

Le Mesh Orbi de NetGear est arrivé ce matin.

Après une installation plutôt laborieuse (il m'a même fallu le réinitialiser, mais je dirais plus bas pourquoi), il est installé.






Résultat excellent. La vitesse d'écriture sur le NAS est similaire à celle obtenue sur les bornes CPL, mais en revanche la connexion Internet est à des années-lumières de ce que j'avais.

Le branchement est le même que celui que j'avais précédemment :
	

		
			
		

		
	





Il faut simplement remplacer le répéteur CPL par le satellite NetGear Orbi RKS750. J'ai au final remplacé trois répéteurs par deux satellites, dont l'un dans la cuisine, à l'arrière de la maison et donnant sur le jardin. Je me suis balladé dans la maison avec mon iPhone dans la main, je garde quasiment tout le temps un WiFi optimal. Dans ma chambre, située au-dessus du bureau où se trouve l'autre satellite, j'ai un débit de 634 MBPS descendant et 403 MBPS montant pour une latence de 8,53 ms, alors qu'il n'y a plus de répéteur. Sans compter que le deuxième Mini, connecté en WiFi,a fait sa sauvegarde TimeMachine en quelques minutes.

Cerise sur le gateau, dans le garage l'iPhone s'est bien branché sur le répéteur CPL, mais le réseau Mesh était encore disponible. Je ferai un essai plus tard pour me passer totalement du répéteur.

Il y a donc deux réseaux distincts: celui du TP-Link en CPL pour le garage uniquement, et celui du Mesh pour le reste. J'ai essayé de renommer le Mesh pour conserver un seul nom de réseau, mais cela a créé tellement de problèmes que la seule solution a été de faire un reset sur la base et tout réinstaller. Et depuis ça marche.

Tout va bien donc. Il ne me reste qu'à vérifier sur la durée (la nuit prochaine sera déterminante) si les déconnexions intempestives du NAS qui étaient à l'origine de mes problèmes ont bien disparues aussi. Mais j'ai déjà réglé un autre problème dont j'avais moins conscience, qui est la rapidité de la connexion Internet.

Merci infiniment pour votre aide, et surtout pour votre patience. Désolé aussi de mes questions souvent infondées, de ma mauvaise compréhension et des quiproquos.

A bientôt!


----------



## Pat1763 (30 Août 2021)

Essai non fructueux pour la voiture. Même en débranchant le répéteur CPL, elle ne capte pas le réseau NetGear. A dire vrai, le téléphone a lui aussi des difficultés à joindre le réseau *dans* le garage: mon premier essai était à la porte. D'ailleurs, si je me souviens bien l'antenne WiFi est dans le rétroviseur droit, qui se trouve être du "mauvais" côté car le plus éloigné de la porte, et en plus il faut traverser la voiture pour relier le satellite.

Bon, ce n'est pas trop grave, ça a l'air de fonctionner comme ça... Et le téléphone n'est pas perturbé pour déverrouiller l'accès ou la trappe de recharge.

Reste à valider l'aspect de la déconnexion, à voir demain matin les résultats de la nuit...


----------



## Pat1763 (31 Août 2021)

Aucune déconnexion du NAS. Donc on peut conclure à une mission accomplie! 

Encore merci à tous pour vos bons conseils et votre très grande patience. 

Non seulement ça marche, mais grâce à vous je comprends un peu moins mal le monde des réseaux domestiques, qui a toujours été un peu un mystère pour moi: d’abord avec Airport, puis avec le CPL, je n’ai jamais eu un réseau aussi satisfaisant que maintenant avec le Mesh!


----------

